# beewang's excellent adventure 2003



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*Greetings from Hitler's Eagles Nest*

Greeting fellas, we had a blast at the Bavaria Alps today, highlighted by the "Eagles Nest". as shown here. 

Drank lots of beers, in fact I dont seen to recall drinking water at all today

More pictures to follow ( as I cant seen to upload these image more than 1 per post, ´Jon plz help!!:dunno: )

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

My brother pointing out the Eagle's Nest


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

My Bro's neu kar (Yes, that's Yoko in the back ground) 2004 330cic Orient Blue with Grey Interior


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Waddaya think??!! Orient Blue on the Left, Mystic Blue to the right


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Another one


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

and another


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Guess what this is:angel: !!??


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

beewang said:


> *Guess what this is:angel: !!?? *


Yoko,

Dont let him sell your car again! 

We should take bets on how long Yoko gets to drive her car before Beewang flips it.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

9 months.

Chris


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

beewang said:


> *My brother pointing out the Eagle's Nest *


Gee, he looks like he just saw Hitler. "Right there! I saw him! I swear I did! Over there! Look!". :yikes:

Did you tour the salt mines at Berchtesgaden? I hear those are supposed to be fun. I understand there isn't much to see if Hitler's old retreat.

-Peter


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Spectre said:


> *Gee, he looks like he just saw Hitler. "Right there! I saw him! I swear I did! Over there! Look!". :yikes:
> 
> Did you tour the salt mines at Berchtesgaden? I hear those are supposed to be fun. I understand there isn't much to see if Hitler's old retreat.
> 
> -Peter *


LOL Peter...

I did the salt mine there last year. Actually the ones I went to are about 15 minutes from Salzburg, which is very close to Berchtesgarten as well. I went with my brother in law to the mines, as the girls and my daughters did the Sound of Music tour. It was pretty neat...

Beewang: Looks like your having a blast.. Don't tell your bro, but even though both cars are gorgeous, the blue top goes even better on your car... :thumbup:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

cars look great! more pics of the new 5!!


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Looks great Bee! Thanks for sharing and looking forward to more pics.

Have a safe trip and keep those pics coming!


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

Mister Beewang,

Missed you by a day. Picked up my 330cic on Friday. Had an awesome drive up to Berlin over the weekend. Dropped the car at Harms on Monday.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's the car:


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

My interior:


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

In Berlin:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

jl5555 said:


> *In Berlin: *


Did you go into the Checkpt Charlie museum? Amazing the ways that people tried to escape the East...

SteveH


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*Greetings from Berlin on May Day!!*

I am the biggest idiot in the world!! I am here in berlin on the day before May Day. After I checked into the Holiday Inn at Hombolt Park, a brief Q&A with the concierge revealed the "Holiday" that the Germans are having tomorrow. I have been forewarned to "protect my self" to morrow as the May Day protest is assured to bring violance in the Eastern Sector of the German Capital. :tsk: god d$%m I feel like an a$$

JL555, Yeah, I saw your plane taking off in MUC as my Lufthansa flight landed and taxi its way to the gates sorry i missed you man!!

Hockey nut, I will be going to the chck pt charle on Friday... and as for to morrow I am getting the F#ck away from that part of the town.:thumbup:

So here´s what we did today.... we picked up our POS rental car (Omega Opel wagon) and dropped the cars off at harms. I am such an idot (again!!) on all my trips it nevered dowend on me that bmw M division is also at Garsching (duh!!) so on my way towards the autobahn I decided to take a quick detour and stopped by the BMW palace:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

New 5'er:


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

More 5'er:


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have to say I wasn't really bowled over by the new 5'er styling. It seemed a bit deconstructed to me. The bumpers sort of blend into the fascia in a way that seems odd.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Mystic blue is soooooo sweet. Congrats boyz! :thumbup: 

Thanks for the pics of the 5ers also. I going to have to defer judgement until I see one in person... pretty different.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congratulations Beewang & jl5555 :thumbup:

BTW, my car is right there in that building at the moment, getting assembled :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## Trevordog (Nov 24, 2002)

Hey Beewang - thanks for the daily write up - relax, enjoy and keep safe! I didn't see it so far, but did you get a chance to go to that Italian restaurant in Schwabing district? I copied the info from the thread.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"The name of the great Italiam restaurant is: 

Bei Mario and is on Adelberstr. (near the Universitat U-bahn station) in Schwabing." 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks Doug!! My wife loves Italian food and had heard from a friend that the best Italian food is Munich, but couldn't tell us where it is. 

My wife is stoked!! We'll be dining there. I'll be sure to take some more pictures and do a lil' write up. 
Beewang


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Hello once again!! This is my Final day at das kapital der Deuschetland  Guess what I saw today?? HINT : the most expensive sports car in the world and build by the owners of VW

before I begin... Doug... have not had the chance to do the Italian food.. as we are in Berlin. We plan to hit that place upon returning to Müchen tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*And here we go!!*

take a SWAG at it


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Heres another look!!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*and the last of the 3*

YeeeeHaaww!!!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*And yes!! I saw the enemy´s pride!!*

Guzes what!! I freaked!!:yikes:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*and another*

Just can´t keep my eyes off the ponies!!:thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

And finally!! the interior. VERY nice!!:thumbup:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Would it kill 'em to put a manual in those things 

:throw:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MotorenWerke said:


> *Would it kill 'em to put a manual in those things
> *


Yeah, they're doing this ( :jack: ) if they think they're competing
with the M5...

Hey bee!

Welcome back to the U.S.A.!!!

Any final thoughts on your trip??


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks Jon...  Yes... I will have an elaborate write up in the next few days w/ more pictures NOT already posted and film clips.

I actually started yesterday on a long rant except after an hour of writing and posting, The software gave me an "you have inserted too many smiles... plz go back and redo" and of course I lost all the taxt when I hit "back" . 

stay tuned:thumbup: 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Trevordog (Nov 24, 2002)

still staying tuned, ... but slowly getting off-key waiting for so long ... can only hold my breath for so long beewang 

glad to see you are back home in one piece, but how was the rest of your trip?


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Mats and more*

Beewang:
I am still looking forward to the final chapter of the adventure and know it is worth the wait. I have two questions:
1. What type of mats did U get this time, logo, plain?
2. Did U run into any Frenchmen during your trip and did U greet them in a manner worthy of your French greeting that appears in many of your posts?
Please provide current status. 
Thanks.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Bernard seems to be a little busy. Only 7 posts in the last two weeks.  He must be working really hard on that ED trip report.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Spectre said:


> *Bernard seems to be a little busy. Only 7 posts in the last two weeks. He must be working really hard on that ED trip report.  *


Damn!! This is Scary!!! There is no privacy in the net!!

Yes.... Have been very busy at work. I did spend a good 2 hrs writing about the trip, only to lost all my writing when I hit the "post " button due to too many faces I inserted 

Since that... I haven't had the time to sit down and re-write the story.:tsk: ..... I will try to give it a try this weekend:angel:

Thanks for the interest fellas,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

We were starting to worry about you, Bee. Wouldn't want the Godfather of European Delivery dropping off the face of the earth.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Adventure*

Looks like we have our best man back on the project. No problem.


----------

